# Beyerdynamic DT 1990 PRO vs Sennheiser HD 650 vs AKG Pro Audio K712 Pro



## Broth3rz (Dec 7, 2020)

So I'm trying to decide between the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro, the Sennheiser HD 650, and the AKG Pro Audio K712 PRO headphones. The DT 1990 Pro are $100 more than the others so it better be worth the extra cash.

I will be using them for music composition with Kontakt samples from Komplete, Spitfire, Heavyocity, etc.

I was able to try the Sennheiser HD 650 and they are nice once you belt the metal so the clamping pressure is better since I wear glasses. They do sound good.

Which one would you recommend if you could have any of these?


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 7, 2020)

I have had the hd650's for about 10 years. They are a solid investment and workhorse headphone.


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 7, 2020)

I grabbed the Drop version of the HD650’s (they’re called HD6xx). It’s basically half the price for the same sound, one of the best deals around.


----------



## noiseinmymind (Dec 7, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I grabbed the Drop version of the HD650’s (they’re called HD6xx). It’s basically half the price for the same sound, one of the best deals around.



Yes, my friend has these and when we compared them to my hd650's they were identical. Good deal on those massdrops.


----------



## DarkShinryu (Dec 8, 2020)

I have the DT 1990 Pro and love them (using the analytical pads). They do have a peak in the treble which causes ear fatigue to some, but i find this characteristic very useful during the mixing process. They have a great low end unlike a lot of other hp.
Also built like a tank.

I can't speak on the others as i have never tried them.


----------



## cloudbuster (Dec 8, 2020)

I ended up with the K712Pro a couple years ago. Compared to some Senns and Beyers I've tried the 712 had the largest, airiest and most detailed soundstage and I'm a sucker for that sort of thing but you really _need_ to power those AKGs with a dedicated headphone amp to make them sing.

PS: in the meantime I switched to in-ears for all my mixing and entertainment needs on the road (mainly two-way IMR) and modded the living c... out of some pairs to get them as linear and cohesive as possible on my DACs ... couldn't be happier.


----------



## Broth3rz (Dec 9, 2020)

So I have the Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro, the Sennheiser HD 650, and the AKG Pro Audio K712 PRO headphones connected to my PC now.

I'm waiting on my Motu M4 to get here so I can plug them into it. So none of them are even a little loud. Which is making it hard to compare them to each other.

As it goes for first impression...

The 1990's unboxing is MUCH better as they give you 2 cords, 2 replacement ear pads a travel / storage case that would actually protect them, with a connect baggie inside for organization.

As for the use, they are very heavy which I guess you could say... quality. They adjust easy.. but do cost $100 more. Now I think verse the 712's they are more 'clear'? The 712's seem more muddy compared to the 1990's.

The 712's are like a feather to put on verse the 1990's. The 712's do feel flimsy though..

If I'm not mistaking the 712's sound more.. bright the the 650's?

The 650's are kinda in the middle of weight between all 3.

They are all not loud at all so it's hard to really compare them as I mentioned and I just got all 3. The only thing I can do at the moment is plug them into my speakers I have to get some more volume until my Motu M4 gets here.

I wear glasses so clamping pressure is an issue with them all and I'd have to say that the 712's are best for that issue, but I think that's because of the automatic flimsy type adjustment system they got going on. I will try and use more and see what happens. I'm not sure which to go with at the moment!


----------



## Beans (Dec 9, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I grabbed the Drop version of the HD650’s (they’re called HD6xx). It’s basically half the price for the same sound, one of the best deals around.



I ended up with the HD58x as an unexpected gift and like them enough that they're pretty much my main open pair these days. Drop has good stuff.


----------



## steveo42 (Dec 9, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> I grabbed the Drop version of the HD650’s (they’re called HD6xx). It’s basically half the price for the same sound, one of the best deals around.



I picked up the same set and aside from asthetics and a shorter cable, they are identical to original Sennheiser 650 I have. No difference at all in sound as far as I and everyone else who has compared them can tell. Great deal ! P.S. And yes, I was very skeptical !


----------

